# Texas City Dike



## Jason Scott (Jan 31, 2015)

Any good Bite this week

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1959473

Apparently.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*Don't bother . . . . .*



OnedayScratch said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1959473
> 
> Apparently.


From what I've seen on the border. Those are catch and release only. :headknock


----------

